# "Watching Porn Online More Acceptable Than Pirating Music"



## dice (Jan 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *A survey conducted by the New Zealand based research firm UMR Research found that nearly half of the respondents think that it’s morally okay to watch porn on the Internet. Downloading music and movies illegally, on the other hand, is frowned upon by an overwhelming majority of the respondents.*
> 
> A recent survey among 1000 New Zealanders has revealed some interesting findings regarding the pleasures of the Internet. Of the polled group, nearly half (41%) thought that watching porn online is morally acceptable.
> 
> ...



Source: TorrentFreak



Spoiler: IRC opinions



[03:25]  http://torrentfreak.com/watching-porn-onli...g-music-100113/
[03:25]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[03:25]  :#
[03:25]  I'll be honest
[03:25]  well I wouldn't know what to think if my wife were watching porn
[03:25]  porn bores me
[03:25]  tbh
[03:25]  if I do it it's fine of course
[03:25]  it's because the lord of the rings characters live in new zealand and they're afraid they'll enforce the law in a brutal way if they pirate the movies
[03:25] * Granville hides
[03:25]  Course it's fine, nothing wrong with a man's wife watching lesbo porn
[03:26]  dice would you join us on this fine night for a few rounds in CHG?
[03:26]  i'd be more upset if my wife was making it
[03:26]  having said that I'd imagine that alot of porn online is obtained through illegal mean
[03:26]  i used to watch porn till my search results retured hits like "triple anal fisting" 
[03:26]  lol dice
[03:26]  then i gave up
[03:26]  i wouldn't want my wife pirating pron
[03:26]  so they contradict
[03:26]  Nobody smart pays for porn
[03:26]  i would never pay for porn 
[03:26]  tru josh
[03:26]  thats retarted
----(etc.)----


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2010)

Three letters: L O L
Four other letters: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is astonishing.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 24, 2010)

Funny as hell.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 24, 2010)

Not surprising really.

If everyone does something, and no one thinks it's 'wrong', then it being illegal at the technical level means little to anyone.

People though know downloading is illegal, and not everyone does it, and thus is suffers a greater degree negative impression.

J-walking is illegal, but no one really cares. Speeding is illegal, and not everyone does it. Thus it's viewed harsher.

I wish fucking in the park was more acceptable


----------



## House Spider (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool, porn is funny.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 24, 2010)

So what if I were to *gasp* ILLEGALLY DOWNLOAD PORN!?!


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 24, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> So what if I were to *gasp* ILLEGALLY DOWNLOAD PORN!?!


The internet would explode


----------



## Man18 (Jan 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know when i Dl pron i explode.

Stealing VS enjoying some porn.... i see their point.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 25, 2010)

This is why i left New Zealand..


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 25, 2010)

haha XDDX is gonna love this one.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

Interesting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there anything like porn music, actually?


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 25, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outgum (Jan 25, 2010)

hey hey hey hey Now!

You wish your country was more like New Zealand, So then it would be deemed acceptable to watch porn in your country!

i also read in a magazine that is published in new zealand weekly that a survey done over 5000 Australians showed thats about 70% of australia would rather read a book than have sex with there partner! WTF?!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Better yet, the internet will caught a virus.


----------



## outgum (Jan 25, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesnt make sense....
The internet is already Full of viruses?


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 25, 2010)

Hardly surprising since porn is what the internet is for, right?


----------



## alidsl (Jan 25, 2010)

see rule #34 and #35


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 25, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> see rule #34 and #35



Those rules fail because rule 34 has exceptions and sometimes when there are exceptions rule 35 never happens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 26, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The internet is not 'full' with viruses. If it was....


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 26, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ewww. Heh, though the point you made, stealing vs enjoying some porn, I can understand why people would be morally opposed to stealing more than porn. Doesn't stop me from either one!


----------

